# Head scratches



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

So a friend told me that if a Cockatiel doesn't like head scratch's it means that it has something wrong, or it isn't normal. I know this inst true but I want second opinions. 





Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with a bird not liking head scratches. Like humans they either like or dislike something, nothing wrong with that.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

ParrotLover2001 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a bird not liking head scratches. Like humans they either like or dislike something, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy s8



Thats what I thought. I knew what my friend said wasn't true. Just want a second opinion. 


Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Every bird is different. Head scratches are not the end all be all of cockatiel tameness.


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

roxy culver said:


> Every bird is different. Head scratches are not the end all be all of cockatiel tameness.


Completely agree, thank you for your answer. I knew it wasn't true. But I was concerned it could possibly mean something. 


Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

i have a 4 month old tiel and at the beginning he didn't like scratching his head.. but as days were passing by I started slowly to scratch his crest and with a lot of patience now he is sitting on my hand and lowers his head to scratch him.. u can try slowly by touching his crest once in a while some times a day and then when he is ready try to scratch him a little and see how it works


----------



## vulgaris (Dec 17, 2017)

I've read that every bird is different and this seems to be the consensus. My old birds all loved their heads scratched but my current bird will have none of it. BUT I've seen him secretly lowering his head below his mirror and making it pet his head, so I know he must enjoy it. I always try to initiate it by lowering my own head for him to pick at my hair but he doesn't return the favor


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I know that at least in my situation with my 2 newest birds they were never pet. It took a couple months for me to be able to pet my male, he just kept keep thinking I was being bothersome poking around his head until one day I finally made contact long enough to get a rub in and he just sat there stunned but like ok, I like that. 

He is sooo busy and pretty bossy though so he doesn't really sit still long enough to be scratched very often. 
My African Grey would let rub him forever probably. I do miss that. 
My hen thinks we're all gross and only let's us pick her when she needs helps or is startled by landing in a different room or something. Otherwise she turns her cheek to us. She only likes our male cockatiel.


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

My macaw loves head scratches, he puts his head down for head scratches. 



Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------

